# Anyone in FL want to make some cash?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Found a Lesco spreader online that's in Florida near Apopka, for a good price, but he won't ship, and it's 6 hours away from me. I'd be happy to pay somebody to go pick it up and just take it to the UPS store or drive it up to Charleston.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You might try posting in the Florida hometown threads.


----------

